# Various MAC lipsticks



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Heya ..I was bored and decided to swatch my lippies ...at first it started out with just me swatching the Peach lippies i own ..thne i said what the hey and swatched them all ..since I don't have too many ..it was fairly quick.

Enjoy =)































after editing the pics to fit in here I noticed some of the names are hard to read ..so here they are 

first set of pics the peach lips ..from left to right are 

Missy Slimshine, Charmfactor l/s, Ramblin Rose l/s, and Peachstock

Second set of pics 

top 3 from l to r .. UPluxe, UtterlyFrivolous, Strawbaby
bottom row L to r : High Tea, 3N , ANgel, Sweetie, Plum Dandy, Haughty


----------

